# First look at my new "Suspicious" Kindle



## TechBotBoy (Jan 25, 2010)

I got curious about a post titled "Suspicious Ad" from Deb and dug into it a bit - the offer was for Kindle DX at the reduced price of $160 - the catch being that they had no 3G capability, so they couldn't connect to Amazon's WhisperNet (and thus couldn't do some of the fancy things that Amazon has done with that network - like order and deliver e-books).

_NOTE: NOT at DX -- my bad - regular Kindle -- still great though. _

For some, I suppose, it's that network that makes the Kindle so special - but since we don't have WhisperNet in New Zealand anyway (yet) the Kindle at $259.00 was fairly low on my "Wanted" list. At $160.00 it became much more attractive and even justified the risk associated with an unknown seller in the US.

The gamble payed off and I'm very happy with my new Kindle - and the extras that "Craigs List" seller threw in - 2 DVD's full of free books (public domain stuff in .prc format).

I haven't tried all the facilities yet, but I've been able to hook it up to my PC (the kindle shows up as just another drive) and transfering books is as easy as a simple drag and drop. 
I'll have more to say later.

- Tbb


----------



## austenfiend (Nov 17, 2009)

Congratulations on your great deal!


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

Congratulations on your suspicions


----------



## kindict (Feb 7, 2010)

Just out of curiosity, how or why does your DX not have 3G capabilities?  A faulty DX would be covered under Amazon's warranty (?), and I didn't think there was a DX available without 3G.  Do you know if the 3G module is still in your DX?


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

It's possible that Amazon turned off the 3G capabilities if this unit was "lost" in shipment.


----------



## kwajkat (Nov 6, 2008)

On the ebay ads, the seller states that the wireless does not work because when the units were shipped out, the serial numbers were not recorded so Amazon will not recognize the unit as being one of their units.


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

Have you registered your DX to your Amazon account yet?


----------



## gadgetgirl003 (Mar 22, 2009)

Sugar said:


> Have you registered your DX to your Amazon account yet?


Sugar, 
Based on what the OP said, I don't think he plans to register with Amazon.


TechBotBoy said:


> The gamble payed off and I'm very happy with my new Kindle - and the extras that "Craigs List" seller threw in - 2 DVD's full of free books (public domain stuff in .prc format).


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

kwajkat said:


> On the ebay ads, the seller states that the wireless does not work because when the units were shipped out, the serial numbers were not recorded so Amazon will not recognize the unit as being one of their units.


Sounds like a fancy way of saying a case of Kindles got up and walked out of the warehouse all on their own. ><


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Scheherazade said:


> Sounds like a fancy way of saying a case of Kindles got up and walked out of the warehouse all on their own. ><


In Chicago we like to say that they "fell off a truck."


----------



## gadgetgirl003 (Mar 22, 2009)

pidgeon92 said:


> In Chicago we like to say that they "fell off a truck."


LOL My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

gadgetgirl003 said:


> Sugar,
> Based on what the OP said, I don't think he plans to register with Amazon.


lol Well I guess if he is going to read mostly public domain books and the like, then not registering it with Amazon probably works.


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

The Kindle may work.......but that doesn't mean you're not enjoying a "fallen off the truck" device......which is only enabling the thief's.....


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

There was a thread on mobilereads where someone was asking how to activate whispernet to purchase books from Amazon.  When he provided Amazon with the kindle number, they said it had been deactivated purposely.  Another >missing< kindle.


----------



## kwajkat (Nov 6, 2008)

Actually my understanding is that you can register the kindle to your account. You just can't use the whispernet. I looked at some of these and decided that even if the price was in my reach I just didn't want to fool with no whispernet. That is one of the best features.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

tbb, what are the measurements of the device you received? The ad I referenced was for K2s.

http://pittsburgh.craigslist.org/ele/1611625543.html
Here's a copy of the ad I found. The fact that it cannot connect to a network is highly suspect, as that has been Amazon's biggest selling point. I sent a copy of this ad to Amazon and received two emails from them stating they would be investigating. 
Even though the device tbb received seems to be working for him I would strongly advise against anyone trying one of these. It would be great if tbb knew someone in New Zealand that owns a certified Kindle to be able to compare his device.

deb


----------



## Concrete Queen (Oct 19, 2009)

kwajkat said:


> Actually my understanding is that you can register the kindle to your account. You just can't use the whispernet.


There still seems to be some misunderstanding about these Kindles. These Kindles are not broken and they are not seconds or refurbs or "lost" or anything like that. They have been *STOLEN* from Amazon. Amazon has not now, nor will they ever receive money for these. The thieves who have stolen them are selling them cheap because it's pure profit for them. The whispernet will not work, nor can they ever be registered, and it's perfectly within Amazon's rights to go after you for possession of stolen property if you attempt to register one.

Please understand, kwajkat, that I'm not going after you or anyone else personally (except for the OP -- shame on you). I'm just saying what no one else has come out and said so that there can be no misunderstandings about this great "deal".


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

kwajkat said:


> Actually my understanding is that you can register the kindle to your account. You just can't use the whispernet. I looked at some of these and decided that even if the price was in my reach I just didn't want to fool with no whispernet. That is one of the best features.


In order to register a Kindle with Amazon you need a AUTHENTIC serial #. Since Amazon supposedly does not have any record of the mentioned Kindles , then a AUTHENTIC # is not possible,and neither is registering them.


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

drenee said:


> tbb, what are the measurements of the device you received? The ad I referenced was for K2s.
> 
> http://pittsburgh.craigslist.org/ele/1611625543.html
> Here's a copy of the ad I found. The fact that it cannot connect to a network is highly suspect, as that has been Amazon's biggest selling point. I sent a copy of this ad to Amazon and received two emails from them stating they would be investigating.
> ...


I noted that it was for K2's as well.No mention of KDX's.

I am sure Amazon will investigate,and it won't be hard to do. When people who buy these TRY to register them the # will come up and will either be one Amazon doesn't recognize, or one that is on the list of "missing" Kindles.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Yep, that is what I was talking about in my earlier post.  The kindles that were stolen are 'known' to them by their serial number and they will not register them to anyone's account.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Pushka said:


> The kindles that were stolen are 'known' to them by their serial number and they will not register them to anyone's account.


I don't think this is accurate. I remember prior posts where people received K2s that did not have the 3G functioning (also likely stolen units) and they were able to register. Perhaps the OP will try to register and post his experience.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

There are probably kindles that are fine, but I was referring to a batch of kindles that were known by Amazon to be stolen, and when people tried to register them with Amazon, they were given the bad news.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Pushka said:


> There are probably kindles that are fine, but I was referring to a batch of kindles that were known by Amazon to be stolen, and when people tried to register them with Amazon, they were given the bad news.


Do you have an article to refer to? I recall at least one person who posted who was told by Amazon that the Kindle they had purchased was stolen, but Amazon registered the Kindle and restored the wireless connection. I wish I could pull it up, but the search function on this board is sorely lacking.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> Do you have an article to refer to? I recall at least one person who posted who was told by Amazon that the Kindle they had purchased was stolen, but Amazon registered the Kindle and restored the wireless connection. I wish I could pull it up, but the search function on this board is sorely lacking.


Did Amazon charge them anything for registering and to restore the wireless connection?


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Anne said:


> Did Amazon charge them anything for registering and to restore the wireless connection?


I don't remember that being raised in the post. I wish I could locate it.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

http://www.mobileread.com/forums/showthread.php?t=74446
This was what the person said about Amazon CS:
although i am in a kindle area here in Orlando, Florida. I called in customer support and they told me that my serial No: B003A0A0944382A1 was flagged as lost or stolen, the question i have is there anyway to activate this anyway or bypass the registration and get it to work that i can still get online
and use the service with amazon ? I really need your help and maybe you can tell me what i need to do or forward me to the people that might be able to assist me in this situation, any help is greatly and deeply appreciated. Let me know as well as i am willing to pay to fix this ? This is a private matter
between me and you by the way so thanks.

(Nothing like a private matter on the internet!  )

and as a follow on:
http://www.mobileread.com/forums/showthread.php?t=74446
_Amazon have allowed people to connect if they buy the kindles in good faith:
There were some folks who inadvertently "purchased" stolen Kindles on eBay. It took some time but Amazon eventually activated their Kindles because they were "purchased" in good faith (and they helped Amazon track down the seller of the stolen Kindles). _


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

Right.Yes the people helped Amazon track down the Seller of the stolen Kindles. 

Important detail there.


----------



## TechBotBoy (Jan 25, 2010)

My, we are a suspicious lot aren't we?  

First I should point out that I made a mistake in the model -- it's just a plain old Kindle - not a DX - but I still like it -- secondly -- and Most Importantly -- there is NO whispernet in New Zealand, so no point in registering the unit.  I have an account on Amazon and I can buy and download books to my "Kindle on PC" and copy them from there to my Kindle. 

As far as I can tell, the seller is legit, and I may well buy more Kindles from them if I can sell this first one easily on "TradeMe" (our version of eBay) -- hope this helps -- more to follow (I need to learn how to reply to people more directly -- like Sugar does - or is that only a "moderator" thing? 

  Thanks, 
                          Tbb


----------



## TechBotBoy (Jan 25, 2010)

kindict said:


> Just out of curiosity, how or why does your DX not have 3G capabilities? A faulty DX would be covered under Amazon's warranty (?), and I didn't think there was a DX available without 3G. Do you know if the 3G module is still in your DX?


I don't know why to be honest - but it doesn't matter because we don't have the WhisperNet service down here. 
- Tbb


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

TechBotBoy said:


> I have an account on Amazon and I can buy and download books to my "Kindle on PC" and copy them from there to my Kindle.


Someone please correct me if I'm wrong, but, when you use Kindle for PC it was my understanding that , that book is valid to be read on the PC only and in fact would not be readable(due to DRM) if copied and put onto a Kindle??



TechBotBoy said:


> As far as I can tell, the seller is legit


The Seller cannot be legit since NEW Kindles in any real quantity are only sold by Amazon.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Yeah, I am thinking you might need the Kindle registered to your account to buy books from the Kindle store at all, downloaded or whispernetted or drug along by oxcart, not sure it matters.  That being said you could try the good faith thing with Amazon but I would help them with information on that seller cuz I can't see how he's on the up and up at all.  If he's selling several locked down Kindles then he obviously got ones Amazon doesn't want sold.  Maybe just selling one would be able to pass as legit and selling in good faith, but several...


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Sugar said:


> Someone please correct me if I'm wrong, but, when you use Kindle for PC it was my understanding that , that book is valid to be read on the PC only and in fact would not be readable(due to DRM) if copied and put onto a Kindle??


Yes, that's my understanding too - amazon books can only be read on devices that are linked - or registered to your account.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> I don't remember that being raised in the post. I wish I could locate it.


I suspect it was this situation, posted on mobileread - I think I might've read the same story on the Amazon board as well...
http://www.mobileread.com/forums/showthread.php?t=64355


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

TechBotBoy said:


> My, we are a suspicious lot aren't we?
> 
> First I should point out that I made a mistake in the model -- it's just a plain old Kindle - not a DX - but I still like it -- secondly -- and Most Importantly -- there is NO whispernet in New Zealand, so no point in registering the unit. I have an account on Amazon and I can buy and download books to my "Kindle on PC" and copy them from there to my Kindle.
> 
> ...


If you want to put Amazon-purchased books on it, you'd have to register it, unless you're stripping the DRM from the books. Then again, you can't register it because you're in New Zealand, and Amazon isn't shipping Kindles to N.Z. yet. When you download to Kindle for PC, it's licensed only to your Kindle for PC - no other device(s).

You can tell yourself the seller is legit all you want - but it's highly doubtful - he either stole them or received & is selling stolen goods. Truck hijackings are a growing problem in parts of the US, and we know how Kindles are sold here so yes, in this instance, we're suspicious. If it walks like a duck....


----------



## TechBotBoy (Jan 25, 2010)

kindict said:


> Just out of curiosity, how or why does your DX not have 3G capabilities? A faulty DX would be covered under Amazon's warranty (?), and I didn't think there was a DX available without 3G. Do you know if the 3G module is still in your DX?


I don't really know why it doesn't have that facility - but it doesn't matter down here (New Zealand) as we don't have WhisperNet.

- Tbb


----------



## TechBotBoy (Jan 25, 2010)

Sugar said:


> Have you registered your DX to your Amazon account yet?


I haven't and I'm not sure that I can without the WhisperNet service --

I'm also going to try to sell it shortly and get another one for myself.

- Tbb


----------



## TechBotBoy (Jan 25, 2010)

drenee said:


> tbb, what are the measurements of the device you received? The ad I referenced was for K2s.
> 
> http://pittsburgh.craigslist.org/ele/1611625543.html
> Here's a copy of the ad I found. The fact that it cannot connect to a network is highly suspect, as that has been Amazon's biggest selling point. I sent a copy of this ad to Amazon and received two emails from them stating they would be investigating.
> ...


Hi Deb,

I just figured out that I'd not a DX - just a regular Kindle. also, the unit came factoryh sealed in a genuine box with the documentation so I doubt there in anything fishy going on.


----------



## TechBotBoy (Jan 25, 2010)

Sugar said:


> lol Well I guess if he is going to read mostly public domain books and the like, then not registering it with Amazon probably works.


I'm pretty sure I can buy new books too and get them delivered to my "Kindle PC" and then transfer them to the Kindle from there.

- Tbb


----------



## TechBotBoy (Jan 25, 2010)

concrete_queen said:


> There still seems to be some misunderstanding about these Kindles. These Kindles are not broken and they are not seconds or refurbs or "lost" or anything like that. They have been *STOLEN* from Amazon. Amazon has not now, nor will they ever receive money for these. The thieves who have stolen them are selling them cheap because it's pure profit for them. The whispernet will not work, nor can they ever be registered, and it's perfectly within Amazon's rights to go after you for possession of stolen property if you attempt to register one.
> 
> Please understand, kwajkat, that I'm not going after you or anyone else personally (except for the OP -- shame on you). I'm just saying what no one else has come out and said so that there can be no misunderstandings about this great "deal".


Hi - what's the source of your information?


----------



## TechBotBoy (Jan 25, 2010)

Now you guys got me scared, so I've sent off the details to Amazon for their take on it and I'll let you know what they come back with.  As to loading up with books purchased from Amazon -- I haven't tried that yet, but I will if I get a chance -- although it may be for naught if I have to give the Kindle back because it was stolen 

  -- Tbb


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

TechBotBoy said:


> I'm pretty sure I can buy new books too and get them delivered to my "Kindle PC" and then transfer them to the Kindle from there.
> 
> - Tbb


No. If you download a book for Kindle to PC from Amazon it will not work if you transfer it to the Kindle. The book must be downloaded for that particular Kindle, as it's tied to the serial number. If I have two Kindles on my account I must download the book for each Kindle.

If you want to read a book purchased from Amazon on the Kindle, you'll have to register it.


----------



## Morpheus Phreak (May 6, 2009)

You already have one thread, no need to make a second one.

Also just to provide a summary for you.

1. If it is stolen you will not be able to use any Kindle books on it. The Kindle MUST be registered in order for any Kindle books to work on it.
2. Kindle for PC, and straight Kindle books use a different DRM scheme, they are not interoperable.
3. I wouldn't recommend you talking about selling this Kindle to fund buying a non-stolen one...since that is a crime and discussions of illegal activities are not allowed here.

Thanks.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Whether or not the Kindle in question was stolen, Amazon is not going to make you return it. There is no value in them having the unit back. 

As Heather said, you do need to have the Kindle registered to your account in order to have the books you purchased from Amazon open on it. Amazon DRM makes the files device dependent.


----------



## Concrete Queen (Oct 19, 2009)

TechBotBoy said:


> Hi - what's the source of your information?


My own good sense. Why else would someone have large quantities of Kindles to sell for a fraction of their worth?

Let's say, for the sake of argument, that they're genuinely broken. Either Amazon knows or doesn't know that they're broken. If Amazon doesn't know, they'll sell them on their website full price and deal with them one by one as people call and complain. If Amazon does know, they'll ship them back to the manufacturer or they'll fix them and keep them as refurbs -- again to sell off their website. Amazon has no authorized resellers, and Amazon didn't get the reputation it has by selling second-rate, partially functioning goods.

Now let's say they work, but en route to a distribution center, they disappear. What's Amazon going to do? We know they keep close track of serial numbers since they activate them as soon as they're sold. So Amazon then deactivates those serial numbers, so that they can't be activated. They're a loss to Amazon, and the person who steals them can sell them on eBay for a fraction of their value because it's pure profit for them.

Are there other explanations? Possibly. But when you hear hooves, think horses not zebras.

And again, you are in possession of stolen property. I don't know if that's a crime in New Zealand, but it sure is here, and I wouldn't be in your shoes.


----------



## TechBotBoy (Jan 25, 2010)

Just got an e-mail back from Amazon: 

"Hello,

Thank you for writing to us with your concern.

I've checked the serial number and can assure you that it was not a stolen Kindle. If you have any issue with the device, we suggest you to contact the seller.

Hope the above information is clear and helpful.

Thank you for your interest in Kindle." 

Whewww! - that's a relief!  - now I can get on with my reading! 

                  - Tbb


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

That's a relief TBB. Bet the seller now gets a lot of sales!  So you can now register it to your account and receive books via USB.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Pushka said:


> That's a relief TBB. Bet the seller now gets a lot of sales! So you can now register it to your account and receive books via USB.


That is a refief. That is good you can register it and receive books via USB


----------



## sherylb (Oct 27, 2008)

TechBotBoy said:


> Just got an e-mail back from Amazon:
> 
> "Hello,
> 
> ...


That's great except for the whole part about "If you have any issue with the device, we suggest you contact the seller."

Sounds like it has no warranty and Amazon is washing their hands of it. Wonder why?


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

sherylb said:


> That's great except for the whole part about "If you have any issue with the device, we suggest you contact the seller."
> 
> Sounds like it has no warranty and Amazon is washing their hands of it. Wonder why?


Sounds like a stock answer for anything that is purchased via a third-party.


----------



## brainstorm (Dec 8, 2009)

Have you seen this?

http://www.smartmoney.com/spending/technology/How-to-Get-a-Kindle-on-the-Cheap/


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

brainstorm said:


> Have you seen this?
> 
> http://www.smartmoney.com/spending/technology/How-to-Get-a-Kindle-on-the-Cheap/


Not so many deals on K2s yet - they almost always seem to sell for close enough to the price of a new one at Amazon that it isn't worth it - I'd rather get the new one and have a full warranty. And I was watching for a month or so after Christmas hoping to pick one up that was an unwanted gift. As soon as a K3 comes out, though, there'll be some K2s to be had for a good price.

Seem to be an awful lot of "can't be registered" Kindles on eBay right now, though. Lots of stuff falling off of trucks these days, apparently...


----------



## TechBotBoy (Jan 25, 2010)

concrete_queen said:


> My own good sense. Why else would someone have large quantities of Kindles to sell for a fraction of their worth?
> 
> Let's say, for the sake of argument, that they're genuinely broken. Either Amazon knows or doesn't know that they're broken. If Amazon doesn't know, they'll sell them on their website full price and deal with them one by one as people call and complain. If Amazon does know, they'll ship them back to the manufacturer or they'll fix them and keep them as refurbs -- again to sell off their website. Amazon has no authorized resellers, and Amazon didn't get the reputation it has by selling second-rate, partially functioning goods.
> 
> ...


Looks like I had a Zebra after all !!


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

brainstorm said:


> Have you seen this?
> 
> http://www.smartmoney.com/spending/technology/How-to-Get-a-Kindle-on-the-Cheap/


This article is a year old. The pricing information is from before the latest price drop, so remember that before declaring something a "good deal."


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Maybe not stolen from an individual...


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Meemo said:


> Maybe not stolen from an individual...


They may be ones that were stolen off a truck on there way to a Amazon warehouse. If they were en route to a customer Amazon would have a record of the serial number.


----------



## brainstorm (Dec 8, 2009)

marianner said:


> This article is a year old. The pricing information is from before the latest price drop, so remember that before declaring something a "good deal."


I've "declared" absolutely nothing. I just bring this up as a possible explanation for the Kindles selling on Craigslist and e-Bay. They are not new Kindles. Tbb received positive feedback from Amazon. It's working for him. Maybe, just maybe, he actually got a good deal on a legitimate Kindle.


----------



## lynninva (Feb 7, 2009)

What do you all think of another possibility:  

Say Amazon had Kindles in production with the old wireless radio when they opted to change carriers.  To make a quick transition, they decide to liquidate those at cost to a third party.  They prevent the Kindles from using Whispernet due to the contractual change (assumed lower cost) of changing to a new carrier.  Amazon gets to recoup their costs & someone else takes a chance on making some money from people who are willing to forego the wireless connection.

I have no idea if this is what happened.  But I do know that it is not unusual for companies to liquidate obsolete models when new models are introduced.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

brainstorm said:


> I've "declared" absolutely nothing. I just bring this up as a possible explanation for the Kiayndles selling on Craigslist and e-Bay. They are not new Kindles. Tbb received positive feedback from Amazon. It's working for him. Maybe, just maybe, he actually got a good deal on a legitimate Kindle.


I'm not saying there are not deals to be found; I'm saying that article has pricing information that is no longer accurate.


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

brainstorm said:


> I've "declared" absolutely nothing. I just bring this up as a possible explanation for the Kindles selling on Craigslist and e-Bay. They are not new Kindles. Tbb received positive feedback from Amazon. It's working for him. Maybe, just maybe, he actually got a good deal on a legitimate Kindle.


He probably did, they are deals to be found if you search a bit and look in unorthodox places.


----------



## TechBotBoy (Jan 25, 2010)

Hi all, 

  Hope we are all on the same page now - my "suspicious" kindle is a legitimate, non-stolen kindle.  It cannot be registered here nor can I download books to it via whispernet becuase there is no whispernet.  It is unsupported here in New Zealand as there is no local Amazon agent (I might be able to send it back to the US for repairs on the "time and materials" basis, but that would probably cost me a quarter of the purchase price). 

  I've tried the "music" facility and the "speach to text" facility - both work great and the bottom line is that I'm totally jazzed with my new kindle. 

                    - Tbb


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

TechBotBoy said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Hope we are all on the same page now - my "suspicious" kindle is a legitimate, non-stolen kindle. It cannot be registered here nor can I download books to it via whispernet becuase there is no whispernet. It is unsupported here in New Zealand as there is no local Amazon agent (I might be able to send it back to the US for repairs on the "time and materials" basis, but that would probably cost me a quarter of the purchase price).
> 
> ...


How do you get the books on your Kindle?


----------



## Masonity (Oct 20, 2009)

Anne said:


> How do you get the books on your Kindle?


You can drag .mobi and .azw files from your pc into the "documents" folder on the kindle.

You can buy an ebook on amazon, choose to send to your pc then transfer it across.

That said, if it can't even be registered with Amazon (rather than just not being able to connect to the net locally) then I guess he's stuck with buying drm-free .mobis or sticking with classics that are public domain and converting them.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Masonity said:


> That said, if it can't even be registered with Amazon (rather than just not being able to connect to the net locally) then I guess he's stuck with buying drm-free .mobis or sticking with classics that are public domain and converting them.


I'm not sure I'd describe it as "stuck." There are quite a few sites selling books in prc/mobi format (drm free) and more seem to pop up everyday.

L


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Masonity said:


> You can buy an ebook on amazon, choose to send to your pc then transfer it across.


Won't work (without stripping DRM) - when you download to PC it asks which device you're putting it on - if you put it on Kindle for PC it's DRMed for the PC and won't be readable on the Kindle. There's lots of content available outside of Amazon that's usable on the Kindle, but I think I'd have gone for a Sony reader in his situation because it would be open to buying from more sites. But if the buyer is happy with the sources available then that's all that matters.


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

Meemo said:


> Won't work (without stripping DRM) - when you download to PC it asks which device you're putting it on - if you put it on Kindle for PC it's DRMed for the PC and won't be readable on the Kindle.


I've noticed a lot of people seem to forget that, or just plain think they can get around it somehow.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I get that the whispernet doesn't work but how does that prevent TBB from registering his Kindle? You can register the Kindle online. If he does that he can buy books and then move them over USB and not using whispernet.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

ProfCrash said:


> I get that the whispernet doesn't work but how does that prevent TBB from registering his Kindle? You can register the Kindle online. If he does that he can buy books and then move them over USB and not using whispernet.


He's in New Zealand. Amazon doesn't ship Kindles to New Zealand, so unless something's changed with their policy, I don't think it can't be registered someone with a New Zealand address and credit card.


----------



## TechBotBoy (Jan 25, 2010)

sherylb said:


> That's great except for the whole part about "If you have any issue with the device, we suggest you contact the seller."
> 
> Sounds like it has no warranty and Amazon is washing their hands of it. Wonder why?


Well, I knew it would be un-supported when I bought it - there is no Amazon representative here in NZ (that I know of) and the cost of sending it back and forth could make it too expensive to try.

By all accounts (based largely of feed back from this community) the unit seems to be pretty reliable, and for the discounted price, I thought it was worth the gamble --

- Tbb


----------



## TechBotBoy (Jan 25, 2010)

Anne said:


> How do you get the books on your Kindle?


Via the USB cable that's included, but I have to say up front, that I have NOT tried to download a DRM book. Part of the reason why this discounted Kindle works for well for me is that most of the stuff I like to read is free - my Kindle came with 2 DVD's full of public domain titles - everything from Aristotle to Zane Grey. It's great for my music MP3 files, and my audio books, and with the Calibre application I can grab daily news feeds from the NZ Herald and the New Scientist, and perhaps a bizillion other sources.

Some day when I'm richer I'll risk the purchase price and buy something from Stephen Hawking or Michio Kako and see if I can get it down to my Kindle

- Tbb


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

There are lots of free ebooks on Amazon.  Just look at the best selling list and grab one that is being offered for free this month to check out whether your Kindle can be registered.


----------

